# Aqua Radio every Saturday



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I can't find out what channel it is on. What is it please?


----------



## rmc (Dec 6, 2005)

I'll tell him to post the broadcast times on his website in such an insulting manner that only he could appreciate. :hihi:

The podcasts can be found here: http://www.aquaradio.net/pages/podcasts/

If you go to his main page there's a link to subscribe to his newsletter so you'll get a notice of what the Saturday topic is going to be. He's not into spamming people so don't worry about that.


----------

